# Tempretures  in GPU-Z and Everest are different



## rising151 (Dec 2, 2009)

My card is ASUS GTX260+,MB is GIGA 770T UD3P
GPU driver is 195.62
Now,in the Everest,the GPU core temperature is 42℃,the memory temperature is 31℃ and the GPU environment temperature is 29℃.
But,in GPU-Z,only two temperatures are shown.The GPU core temperature is 31℃,the same with the memory temperature in the Everest(always,not coincidence),and the GPU environment temperature is 29℃

I wanna know which is the ture core temperature?And why?
It's not like this when I just got my PC three months ago.All the temperatures(of four kinds) were shown in the GPU-Z...

Thank you.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

rising151 said:


> My card is ASUS GTX260+,MB is GIGA 770T UD3P
> GPU driver is 195.62
> Now,in the Everest,the GPU core temperature is 42℃,the memory temperature is 31℃ and the GPU environment temperature is 29℃.
> But,in GPU-Z,only two temperatures are shown.The GPU core temperature is 31℃,the same with the memory temperature in the Everest(always,not coincidence),and the GPU environment temperature is 29℃
> ...



Do you have the latest version of GPU-Z and Everest??


----------



## rising151 (Dec 2, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Do you have the latest version of GPU-Z and Everest??



The version of GPU-Z is 0.3.8,
                    Everest is 5.02.1750


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

rising151 said:


> The version of GPU-Z is 0.3.8,
> Everest is 5.02.1750



Oh. If you can upload a screenshot of everest and GPU-Z running side by side on the Sensors page it will be helpful.


----------



## rising151 (Dec 2, 2009)

The titles of the green-lined table (above to bottom) are core temperature ,memory temperature
the Everest readings are (above to bottom) core temperature ,memory temperature and GPU enviorment temperature.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

Get Everest 5.30 

Because i think your version of Everest must be having a few bugs since its old and maybe it doesnt fully support GTX260. And anyways the temp given on GPUZ is the correct Core Temp of your card because it supports the GTX260 and in your Everest version. The 2nd line displayed is GPU Core Temp, and 3rd line is GPU Ambient.

I dont know what the first line says since i dont understand Chinese.

Anyways nothing to worry. I think your Everest is too old. Im sure everything will be fine once you get the 5.30 Version


----------



## rising151 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have got Everest 5.30 but the problem remains...
about two month ago,it's all normal,shown in the picture below
May it cause by driver changing?I updated the driver 1 week ago.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

rising151 said:


> I have got Everest 5.30 but the problem remains...
> about two month ago,it's all normal,shown in the picture below
> May it cause by driver changing?I updated the driver 1 week ago.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31094&stc=1&d=1259753338




Maybe its the driver. I'm using an ATi so maybe nVidia is different and has different sensors. Cant you upload a screenshot which is in English?


----------



## rising151 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for your patience.The picture is below,the order of the readings are the same with the Chinese verson.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like in your case the GPU Memory is the core temp. And Ambient is the PCB Temp. Hope this helps


----------



## rising151 (Dec 2, 2009)

Then what dose the 41℃ in the #9 stand for？
This is confusing...


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

rising151 said:


> Then what dose the 41℃ in the #9 stand for？
> This is confusing...



Most likely an average of both temps. Anyways whats important is core temp so dont worry about it.


----------



## rising151 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well...
I hope the developer can see this post so that I can get more infomation...
It's 2:00am here and I'm going to bed.
Thanks once again!


----------

